
Ask HN: What tools do you find work best managing remote teams? - titusblair
When working with remote teams I find that tools and processes, as well as constant communication, is very helpful in the development lifecycle.  Are there any tools you have found to be invaluable in your management of remote development teams?  Why did you choose those tools?
======
dpods
We use github for our code repository and code reviews, sentry.io for error
reporting, asana to track our weekly objectives, slack to communicate, google
hangouts for team meetings, google docs for sharing proposals, spreadsheets,
various documents, and figma to share design assets.

This has worked well for us so far for about a year. No complaints really.

~~~
titusblair
Have you tried bugsnag as well? sentry.io looks very cool!

